# North Augusta SC November Ride 13 Nov



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2021)

Gonna ride on the 13th (Sat)-weather permitting. We'll meet at the North Augusta municipal building 100 Georgia Ave., North Augusta, SC, 29841. This is the parking lot behind the municipal building that has a clock tower on it. The ride is pretty flat and at the end we will stop at The Larder-check the website for menu www.hflarder.com  See ya there! Meet at 9 a.m. kickstands up at 10 a.m. @DonChristie @jimbo53 @Oilit @Kevin Crowe @deepsouth @Sprockets @DB ReTodd @onecatahula @Classic Cool Rides @dasberger @phantom @Phattiremike V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm planning to be there!


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 24, 2021)

This will be worth changing the plans I had, been looking forward to this!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2021)

@Knez68cougar bring that Panther out and ride with us!


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 29, 2021)

Dang, was planning on being there but plans change... sure I will be missed...


----------



## DB ReTodd (Oct 30, 2021)

Probably not going to make this ride. You see, Nov. 13th is my eighth month pregnant wife's birthday and well, I like breathing. 
Pound sign, happily married                           for a reason


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 30, 2021)

DB ReTodd said:


> Probably not going to make this ride. You see, Nov. 13th is my eighth month pregnant wife's birthday and well, I like breathing.
> Pound sign, happily married                           for a reason



I think you'd be okay bringing her along, she knows how to ride a bike and she's had previous birthdays and has already given birth to the first child. It wouldn't be her first rodeo. Bring her and little man out, I know he would enjoy it.🙃


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2021)

Reminder for this Saturday morning. Might start off a little chilly but it will be sunny ☀️ 
Hope to see you there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2021)

Great friends, great weather, great riding, and great food. It's only about ten miles for me but @Classic Cool Rides (Dave-Duluth), @Sprockets (Chuck-Athens), and @jimbo53 (Jim-Charlotte) all had some miles to go to make it but made the effort and we all had a great time. I know we have a lot more riders in this neck of the woods and hope you can make the next one. Might try to sneak one in the first week of Dec if the weather cooperates. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 13, 2021)

Thank you Shawn @Freqman1 for the great pictures and hosting the Fantastic ride today! The weather was perfect Sunshine & in the mid-60's for the ride!!
The colorful Fall leaves added to the great experience ....
Great friends and a great time! Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 14, 2021)

What a fun time with some great people!! Weather was perfect-couldn't ask for anything else! Thanks for putting this together, Shawn!!


----------



## Sprockets (Nov 14, 2021)

What an AWESOME way to spend a Saturday morning!! A great day with friends just cruising on our bikes, enjoying the scenic view with great conversations. The weather was ideal, a little crisp at the start, but when the temperature rose a notch, it was perfect! Thank you Shawn for orchestrating the ride and Heidi for getting reservations for lunch! It is always great to be with friends, it helps to forget for a while all the worries and stress we all go thru. Thanks to Dave and Jim for making the long trip, For you Cabe'rs in Ga, & S.C., make plans to attend the next ride, Dave & Jim drove 2.5 hours to enjoy the day!😀


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2021)

Sprockets said:


> What an AWESOME way to spend a Saturday morning!! A great day with friends just cruising on our bikes, enjoying the scenic view with great conversations. The weather was ideal, a little crisp at the start, but when the temperature rose a notch, it was perfect! Thank you Shawn for orchestrating the ride and Heidi for getting reservations for lunch! It is always great to be with friends, it helps to forget for a while all the worries and stress we all go thru. Thanks to Dave and Jim for making the long trip, For you Cabe'rs in Ga, & S.C., make plans to attend the next ride, Dave & Jim drove 2.5 hours to enjoy the day!😀



Yea that's 2 1/2 hours one way! You can either do it or sit on the couch and talk about it! Thanks to you guys for coming out. V/r Shawn


----------



## deepsouth (Nov 14, 2021)

Sorry I couldn't make it.  I had to attend a memorial service for a lifelong friend.  I'll be there for the next one.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 14, 2021)

Looks like a great ride that I so wanted to be on! Instead, im hanging out in the hospital, no sympathy please. Gotta make the next ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> Looks like a great ride that I so wanted to be on! Instead, im hanging out in the hospital, no sympathy please. Gotta make the next ride!



We’ll be looking forward to it Don!


----------

